# 5mm magnum



## swampdog0 (Feb 15, 2008)

anybody know where to find a rem. 591 or 592 thanks for the reply


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

As you know those were taken out of production in 1973 or so? I haven't seen one, what about the ammunition?


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

The ammunition is back. They have it in Cheaper Than Dirt and Midway USA all the time. I read in some gun magazines there were new models coming out for the 5mm by Savage and some others but I haven't ever seen one, and I think Taurus was going to do a revolver.

There are these rifles on gunbroker right now:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=121591007
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=121484374
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=121643759

For ammo:
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=230772
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/AMM079-5.html


----------



## swampdog0 (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks guys for thereplys i was hoping somebody had one local trying to do my part to spur local economy. i bought ten boxes of old original ammo years ago in a town outside of nauvoo ill. and 5 boxes last week at the gun show. just trying to find another 592 or 591.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would suggest posting an ad on KSL asking if anyone wants to sell one. I have been interested in them too but so far everyone that is supposedly planning on producing one of these 5mms hasn't done it.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Just curious here, is the 5mm a varmint gun, or what? Can't say that I've ever heard of it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its an old rimfire round that for never really caught on a couple decades ago. I think this is mostly because the .22 WMR won out. Kinda like how the 17 HMR is slowly blinding out the 17 Mach 2. I believe this would be the equivalent of a .20 caliber. Supposedly shoots around 2000 fps (so about the same as a 22 WMR) I think that some manufacturers are trying to just liven the stagnent ammo pool a bit by re-introducing this round. But I dont think it will catch on this time either because its not the most balistically efficient bullet around, its more so a novelty item.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some call this bullet the "granddaddy of the 17 HMR"

Cheaperthandirt.com says "New guns will be offered by Taurus, Savage, Thompson Center and Rossi during 2008." I still havent seen any of these manufacturers offer a new gun in this caliber....


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

It almost looks like a necked down .22.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats precisely what it is. Just like the 17 HMR is a necked down 22 WMR


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

So, if what has been said is true, what is the application then? It seems like it would just be a novelty.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

shotgunwill said:


> So, if what has been said is true, what is the application then? It seems like it would just be a novelty.


totally a novelty! I think that there was a bit of a push to start manufacturing this round again because there were enough guns made that people were having a hard time finding the ammo for it. And once the ammo began being produced, a niche market formed.

Did a little research and found that Thompson Center does _supposedly_ make a 5mm barrel for the G2 Contender (barrel number 4198 and 4499) but cant seem to find where to order the barrel or a price. So maybe the TC guys on the forum could be a bit more help with that.

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/g2Conten ... php#header

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/g2Conten ... Charts.php


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This has really caught my attention. Finally found a production model for everyone to see

http://www.taurususa.com/products/produ ... y=Revolver

Now we just need a rifle in 5mm...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Like I said in another (two others if I remember right) I would love to see how this round would perform when loaded with a 25 grain V-Max. It should be somewhere between the 17 HMR (17 gr. @ 2550) and the 22 Mag (40 gr. @ 1910). Sounds like a fine 200 yard squirrel shooter to me.

Note: I rechecked the figures and had to amend my numbers for the 22 Mag. It will shoot a 32 grain bullet at 2100+.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Loke said:


> Like I said in another (two others if I remember right) I would love to see how this round would perform when loaded with a 25 grain V-Max. It should be somewhere between the 17 HMR (17 gr. @ 2550) and the 22 Mag (40 gr. @ 2200). Sounds like a fine 200 yard squirrel shooter to me.


That would be pretty sweet. Even the Centurion 30 grain loads they have out for the 5mm now are advertised at 2300 fps. I have to admit I only learned about this round about 6 months ago (I wasn't even born when it was discontinued), but I think it sounds very interesting. I love the .17 HMR, but the 5mm sounds great too and would have some more weight to it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have both 592 and 591 and some old Remington 38 gr "collectors items" bullets. The new Centurian ammo shoots much better. When the new ammo came out I put a 1970ish Weaver scope on my 592. The combination took prairie dogs out to 175 yards with ease.

Fun rifles, clunky triggers though.

Here's a view of some bullets for comparison:









I could bore ya with my opinions but Chuck Hawkes does it better:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/magnum_rimfire_comparison.htm


----------



## swampdog0 (Feb 15, 2008)

thats the style of scope i have on both my rifles 4 x weaver


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoops, my 5mm mags are models 592 and 591, not 572 and 571.....too many guns.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Whoops,.....too many guns.


BLASPHEMY AND HERESY!!!!! You should be banned for such statements.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops,.....too many guns.
> ...


Good grief! I do have a Remington Model 572. It's a .22.

I got way 2 many guns.


----------

